# CAO Mx2 Toro Cigar Review - A very enjoyable smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Dark toothy wrapper, small veins and tight seams. Sweet spicy maduro aromas. A well balanced medium-full bodied cigar. Toasty flavors with cedar an...

Read the full review here: CAO Mx2 Toro Cigar Review - A very enjoyable smoke


----------

